# Hygetropin and Pfizer Genotropin



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok basically last night I was speaking to an ex British champ and he pretty much laughed in my face when I mentioned using Hygene Hygetropin, not in a d1ckish way as the guy is a proper nice guy might I add.

Anyway he took me to one side and showed me his stash which was Pfizer Genotropin 36iu pens and literally said it was the best money can buy.

Now Hyge isn't exactly cheap but you can justify it however this Genotropin was quite a lot more, obviously cant discuss prices and I know Pfizer is genuine Pharma but the cost for 36iu was quite a bit lets put it that way.

Basically, has anyone used both types and thought that the Pfizer ones were much better than the Hyge and worth the extra money or is Hygene that good that you couldn't see the point of using the Pfizer ones.

HGH in question:



@Pscarb I would love to hear your thoughts mate.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

3 times the price , not 3 times better thou


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

oxy2000 said:


> 3 times the price , not 3 times better thou


Actual experience with both?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

yea , used 4 iu per day of pfizer , they are stronger dont get me wrong but not worth the extra if you get a decent chinese one


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i use orginal Hyges, 8iu EOD or 4x PW, but my training partner use to use Geno's, bought off a dwarf friend who got a cartridge a week from the NHS, and sold them for her drink and drug habbit. He got them at an absolute bargin of a price. He used 3iu ED and that was enough to get a bloated face and sore joints. He did start on 5iu but had to drop it due to CTS.

unfortunately the dwarfs mum clicked on what she was doing and collected her prescriptions, so no more Gen's for sale.

one thing that worrys me about Genotropins is that theyre everywhere, market seems to have been flooded with Gens and Nords. Ive had friends ringing me up about them asking if theyre legit or not and what is a fair price. Most arent being sold at a fair price, highly inflated cost. 1x 36iu cartridge around my way costs more than what i can get a 200iu hyge for!

also, Pfizer and Nords dont seem the type of companies that allow such high volumes of cartridges to get into the black market. I know lads who sell or sold fake Serono and Jintropin kits now selling Pfizers, which makes me twice as wary.

anyone know if any fakes are around?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

theres always fakes where there is lots of money to be made lol


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv not used the pfizer pens but its pharma.. and very little differance to other pharma grade hgh there all somatropin.

Is there a differance.. Yes .. but small differances.. the chinese stuff is hgh but not as pure imo so the hgh effects are there but not quite the same.

Is it worth the extra depends how much u get pharma for.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> i use orginal Hyges, 8iu EOD or 4x PW, but my training partner use to use Geno's, bought off a dwarf friend who got a cartridge a week from the NHS, and sold them for her drink and drug habbit. He got them at an absolute bargin of a price. He used 3iu ED and that was enough to get a bloated face and sore joints. He did start on 5iu but had to drop it due to CTS.
> 
> unfortunately the dwarfs mum clicked on what she was doing and collected her prescriptions, so no more Gen's for sale.
> 
> ...


Haha he got it off a dwarf! :lol:

Didn't realise they were everywhere mate and like you that worries me too and yes the price is massively inflated!!!

How do you find the Hyge mate? I know you've been running it a while now?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Agree with clubber there does seem to be a lot of these pens about and doesnt seem right.

There ordered in to pharmacys on script and not something thats kept in stock as far as im aware.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used a lot of Pharms GH over the years, Simplexx, NutropinAQ, Humatrope, Geno out of all of them NutropinAQ is by far the best (there is a difference) i currently have Geno and i love them yes they are better than Hyge but for most hyge is fine it is a decent grade of GH i use it when i am away from home and the Geno when i am at home.

is pharma twice or three times better than say something like Hyge no in my opinion it is not, yes it is better but not many times better, GH like Hyge is good GH if you can afford Pharma and justify the cost then buy it but it will not make you into a Mr Olympia just because it is pharma (not saying people have said that in this thread but this is the perception for many)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i have used a lot of Pharms GH over the years, Simplexx, NutropinAQ, Humatrope, Geno out of all of them NutropinAQ is by far the best (there is a difference) i currently have Geno and i love them yes they are better than Hyge but for most hyge is fine it is a decent grade of GH i use it when i am away from home and the Geno when i am at home.
> 
> is pharma twice or three times better than say something like Hyge no in my opinion it is not, yes it is better but not many times better, GH like Hyge is good GH if you can afford Pharma and justify the cost then buy it but it will not make you into a Mr Olympia just because it is pharma (not saying people have said that in this thread but this is the perception for many)


Thanks for the input mate, appreciate it. Looks like I will leave the Pfizer as I cant justify the price for 36ius and I will hit the hyge and do 4iu eod as you suggested to me.

Out of interest when would be the best time to do those shots mate? Pre bed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for the input mate, appreciate it. Looks like I will leave the Pfizer as I cant justify the price for 36ius and I will hit the hyge and do 4iu eod as you suggested to me.
> 
> Out of interest when would be the best time to do those shots mate? Pre bed?


for me Pre bed is what i find both a good time and a time i do not forget


----------



## J_boyd85 (Jun 28, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Ok basically last night I was speaking to an ex British champ and he pretty much laughed in my face when I mentioned using Hygene Hygetropin, not in a d1ckish way as the guy is a proper nice guy might I add.
> 
> Anyway he took me to one side and showed me his stash which was Pfizer Genotropin 36iu pens and literally said it was the best money can buy.
> 
> ...


I will only use Pfizer chinese crap doesnt come close


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Haha he got it off a dwarf! :lol:
> 
> Didn't realise they were everywhere mate and like you that worries me too and yes the price is massively inflated!!!
> 
> How do you find the Hyge mate? I know you've been running it a while now?


lol, she was just short, not an actual dwarf, tho she must be close to the 4ft 10 dwarf-normal line lol.

had a good spell on hyges then came over for most of the year. Ended up missing jab days or mixing and forgetting to take, got to the point were I was just wasting them so came off for a good 9 months. Started using again about 2 weeks ago, doing 8iu pre-bed on training days, so 3-4x per week, working depending.

cant mention prices that ive had friends ring me and ask me about, but I wouldn't pay it. GH isn't a wonder drug.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Ok basically last night I was speaking to an ex British champ and he pretty much laughed in my face when I mentioned using Hygene Hygetropin, not in a d1ckish way as the guy is a proper nice guy might I add.
> 
> Anyway he took me to one side and showed me his stash which was Pfizer Genotropin 36iu pens and literally said it was the best money can buy.
> 
> ...


If it's the ex British champ I think your talking bout keep in mind he has his own interests at heart when it comes to geno pens and selling them


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> i use orginal Hyges, 8iu EOD or 4x PW, but my training partner use to use Geno's, bought off a dwarf friend who got a cartridge a week from the NHS, and sold them for her drink and drug habbit. He got them at an absolute bargin of a price. He used 3iu ED and that was enough to get a bloated face and sore joints. He did start on 5iu but had to drop it due to CTS.
> 
> unfortunately the dwarfs mum clicked on what she was doing and collected her prescriptions, so no more Gen's for sale.
> 
> ...


I know their were a lot of geno pens with Turkish leaflets in them, would make sense as Turkish pharmacy are easy to get stuff from, however no idea if geno actually supply them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, she was just short, not an actual dwarf, tho she must be close to the 4ft 10 dwarf-normal line lol.
> 
> had a good spell on hyges then came over for most of the year. Ended up missing jab days or mixing and forgetting to take, got to the point were I was just wasting them so came off for a good 9 months. Started using again about 2 weeks ago, doing 8iu pre-bed on training days, so 3-4x per week, working depending.
> 
> cant mention prices that ive had friends ring me and ask me about, but I wouldn't pay it. GH isn't a wonder drug.


Thanks for that mate, I know it's not a wonder drug but what do you find it does for you?



bail said:


> If it's the ex British champ I think your talking bout keep in mind he has his own interests at heart when it comes to geno pens and selling them


Will keep that in mind mate, will text you who it is.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

bail said:


> If it's the ex British champ I think your talking bout keep in mind he has his own interests at heart when it comes to geno pens and selling them


Was about to say something similar!

Laughs at hygs then takes you to one side to show what real HGH looks like! :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Thanks for that mate, I know it's not a wonder drug but what do you find it does for you?
> 
> Will keep that in mind mate, will text you who it is.


I take mine to keep myself looking as handsome as ever 

not really, I just use it for increased recovery time. Get far less DOMS with a good dose of GH.

cant say I noticed much fat reduction from it, which I know a lot take it for, I control that with food intake and low dose pharma T3 etc.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> I take mine to keep myself looking as handsome as ever
> 
> not really, I just use it for increased recovery time. Get far less DOMS with a good dose of GH.
> 
> cant say I noticed much fat reduction from it, which I know a lot take it for, I control that with food intake and low dose pharma T3 etc.


Yeah but you wouldn't would you! You're a genetic freak and stay lean year round!

Bastard!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah but you wouldn't would you! You're a genetic freak and stay lean year round!
> 
> Bastard!


lol, hey its getting harder. Im 33 now, might have to start doing cardio soon, maybe next year lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> I take mine to keep myself looking as handsome as ever
> 
> not really, I just use it for increased recovery time. Get far less DOMS with a good dose of GH.
> 
> cant say I noticed much fat reduction from it, which I know a lot take it for, I control that with food intake and low dose pharma T3 etc.


Who the hell told you that you were handsome mate? :lol:

Tbf like hotdog said you stay lean anyway so im not surprised you don't notice the fat loss side of things that much haha.

Thanks for the input though mate.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The fat loss properties are very over rated unless your following fasting's, carbless post workouts etc

Not many using hgh get the best fatloss out of it in this way including myself, I hate fasting and holding back on meals ,I have a food pattern I like to follow and carbless post workout is not for me.

2 iu pre fasted cardio is very effective, iv started training at 6 am fasted with a pre training shot.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> The fat loss properties are very over rated unless your following fasting's, carbless post workouts etc
> 
> Not many using hgh get the best fatloss out of it in this way including myself, I hate fasting and holding back on meals ,I have a food pattern I like to follow and carbless post workout is not for me.
> 
> 2 iu pre fasted cardio is very effective, iv started training at 6 am fasted with a pre training shot.


The carbless post workout sounds very much like the protocol recommended on the dat's site..

Rather different to the protocols which seem to be popular on here of keeping carbs low until the workout and then getting them in (which is incidentally what I tend to do) afterwards.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> The carbless post workout sounds very much like the protocol recommended on the dat's site..
> 
> Rather different to the protocols which seem to be popular on here of keeping carbs low until the workout and then getting them in (which is incidentally what I tend to do) afterwards.


Yeah carbless post workouts are on dats site.

Iv not seen any protocols on here regarding fat loss to be honest, what I was getting at is more along the lines of people using HGH & expecting to lose fat without putting any real effort in regarding using it for fasted morning cardio etc

Iv never felt the need to do carbless post work out, last diet i used pre fasted cardio hgh shots to good effect, shots are done 1hr before gym also double cardio on fridays morning and evening with shots and holding back on carbs etc were even better.

Im just doing fasted morning weights seshions's for now.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah carbless post workouts are on dats site.
> 
> Iv not seen any protocols on here regarding fat loss to be honest, what I was getting at is more along the lines of people using HGH & expecting to lose fat without putting any real effort in regarding using it for faste morning cardio etc
> 
> ...


To be honest it's always uphill struggle to understand anything on dat's site. Unless of course you have a phd in endocrinology.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> To be honest it's always uphill struggle to understand anything on dat's site. Unless of course you have a phd in endocrinology.


Lol its mind boggling sometimes you got to read it over and over and just take as much as you can out of it.. but its on another level for gh information and studies.


----------



## eminemballer1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Genotropin is expensive compared to the chinese brands... but you need to use less to get the same effect.. it dpends if you can afford it then its the best stuff you can get.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

^^ if its real


----------

